# اكتشف بدون برامج .. هل جهازك بة فيروسات



## pola (8 يناير 2006)

*اكتشف بدون برامج .. هل جهازك بة فيروسات*

الطريقة سهلة جداً إذا اتبعنا الخطوات جيداً


1- اذهب إلي statrt و اختار run واكتب command 

2- اكتب ..cd واضغط enter ثم اكتب ..cd واضغط enter 

3- اكتب cd windows واضغط انتر ثم اكتب cd system32 واضغط انتر

4- اكتب setup واضغط انتر 

اذا جت رسالة بهذا الشكل ( رجاء الإنتقال إلي لوحة التحكم

لتثبيت مكوناتها ونظم تكوينها)

فعلم ان جهازك خال من الفيروسات ، وان لم تاتي هذه الرسالة 

فجهازك به فيروسات


الفكرة : ان ملف ال setup الموجود داخل الsystem32

يكون مغلق عندما يكون جهازك به فيروس ويكون مفتوح عندما يكون جهازك غير مصاب

لأن معظم الفيروسات تغلق جميع امتدادت system.exe

هذا على وندوز اكس بي أما غيرها فلم أجرب 

لا تنسوا الردود

منقول للفائده 

تقبلو مني كل الحب والاحترام​


----------



## blackguitar (12 يناير 2006)

*ايه ياباشا المعلومات دى
الف شكر
بس ياريت يا بولا عاوزين احسن الطرق عشان نسرع الجهاز*


----------



## pola (12 يناير 2006)

توجد طريقة لتسريع الكمبيوتر
اذهب الى 
windows / prefech /
و تمسح الملفات الموجودة فية


----------



## meme85 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جدا يا بولا على هذه المعلومات القيمة .


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا يا بولا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## samevo10 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

هذا الموضوع مفيــــــــد جــــــــــــداً,أنا شخصياً استفدت منه كثيراً.شكراً جزيلاً ويعوضك الرب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*واااااااااااااااااو

عملت نفس الخطوات

و جاتنى الرسالة

كدة انا اطمنت :yahoo: 

شكرآ يا بولا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*


----------



## andrawis (28 يناير 2007)

صدقني يا pola انت ولد  زي العسل ربنا  يباركك ]


----------

